# NERTA ACTIVE DIAMOND FOAM (heard of it?)



## Elijah Howell (Apr 30, 2016)

Came across this company NERTA they seem to be a Belgium based company but offer a UK site ( http://www.nerta.co.uk/en/home ) after watching a few videos online there products seem amazing but I have never see a way to purchase these from another supplier. just wondering if anyone has any of there products and what they think to them would like to get hold of NERTA ACTIVE DIAMOND FOAM but it seems the uk site doesn't supply it check out it in action here 



 let me know if anyone has used this cheers :detailer:


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

I think NERTA is only heavy truck and machineri cleaner, I dont think it's suitable for our type of washing. Could be wrong though, that must be some nasty stuff judging by the video.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

As above, looks like a pretty strong TFR. Great for plant/trucks etc..


----------



## Elijah Howell (Apr 30, 2016)

FallenAngel said:


> I think NERTA is only heavy truck and machineri cleaner, I dont think it's suitable for our type of washing. Could be wrong though, that must be some nasty stuff judging by the video.


I did think that my self maybe why you can't buy it here however they do have a car section on there UK website


----------



## ninja250r (Jun 3, 2015)

If you YouTube Nerta you might find a lot of videos from Queensland Australia .
Mining, trucks, trains and a Toyota landcruiser


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Why did he not start at the top of the truck !! LOL


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

Nerta active diamond is very popular in Norway, i prefer active diamond before bilt hamber autofoam. This is a product that you must try to believe how good it is.

Here is a review, it is in Norwegian so google translate it

http://www.detailersclub.no/pages/nyheter/nerta-en-prewash-en-ikke-tuller-med-r139/


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

Rotiform said:


> Nerta active diamond is very popular in Norway, i prefer active diamond before bilt hamber autofoam. This is a product that you must try to believe how good it is.
> 
> Here is a review, it is in Norwegian so google translate it
> 
> http://www.detailersclub.no/pages/nyheter/nerta-en-prewash-en-ikke-tuller-med-r139/


It isn't wax safe, is it?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

Cons91 said:


> It isn't wax safe, is it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


yes it is, no problem using it on coating either as I do.


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

Rotiform said:


> yes it is, no problem using it on coating either as I do.


Oh, nice. Thanks.


----------

